# crybabies wanting tips



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

The price for a half hour drive in my area is decent, in my area $30, plus surge zone bonuses. I will accept a tip if a customer insists, but even if I never was going to get any tips, I could live with it. The pay looks good already. I'd much rather uber fix other things rather than uber such as knowing the destination and being able to skip some requests. It's not like you are a restaurant server who is paid a very low wage and DEPENDANT on tips, and even then don't whine to the customers (such as I saw someone do online, not in person) get a job that doesn't depend on tips, tipping is supposed to be optional.

I may not provide any perks, and if I don't get tips, I'll be fine (I shouldn't be expected to do those things anyway)


----------



## BramasoleATX (Aug 10, 2015)

Wait until you have a night of 1/2 mile rides, two per hour, for $1.59 net per trip and you will begin to understand those drivers complaints.


----------



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

BramasoleATX said:


> Wait until you have a night of 1/2 mile rides, two per hour, for $1.59 net per trip and you will begin to understand those drivers complaints.


That is why I'd like the ability to choose the trips I want.


----------



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

And isn't the minimum fare $5 to the driver, or just to Uber?


----------



## BramasoleATX (Aug 10, 2015)

In Austin the minimum base rate is $1.00 for Uber X drivers, with a minimum fare of $2.00. After Uber takes Safe rider fee and their 20% I've seen drivers post net of $0.88 for these trips.

That is one top of at least 2 fare cuts by Uber since they launched in Austin a year ago, reducing drivers pay by about 35%.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Oh God, another Kool-Aid drunk noob.


----------



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

BramasoleATX said:


> In Austin the minimum fare is $1.00 for Uber X drivers. I've seen drivers post net of $0.88 for these trips.


Ok, I suppose I can agree with that, a universal $5 charge would be in order, like it is here in Boston.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

Just wait till uber cut rates in your market. another new driver who thinks knows everything.


----------



## PhoenicianBlind (Aug 31, 2015)

haji said:


> Just wait till uber cut rates in your market. another new driver who thinks knows everything.


This is it. I was wondering why so much hate- until needing a brake job on a 2015 car and then Uber dropped the rates from 1.85 a mile to 1.20, then .90.

Next stop, increased Uber cut of the fare.


----------



## Muki (Oct 15, 2015)

driverguy77 said:


> That is why I'd like the ability to choose the trips I want.


If we could choose the rides we wanted, Uber would go out of business tomorrow.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

You have the choice every day. You can contact the rider and ask where they're going. But the consequences of cancelling could be getting suspended or worse.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

I still wish Uber would clearly state that they're optional, rather than the wording "not required". And, they should build in the ability to tip in the app. Lots of riders don't carry cash, or at least say as much. I got two tips today on my Square Register account. "No cash? No problem, sir. If you like, you can swipe your card and leave a tip, but it's up to you." Two rides. Net, about $9. Two tips on Square, net $9.50.


----------



## Hank Scoby (Oct 14, 2015)

I don't ask for tips, I don't hint at tips, I provide the best service I can. If I'm offered a tip I take it with sincere gratitude and no mention of the Uber BS. Yes - In app tips would be better for everybody. I don't want to be carrying any cash while driving - not even for my meals/drinks.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Took a couple canucks to the airport yesterday and while talking about Goober, I said..._"strangely enough, I received $17.00 in tips on Sunday. That's almost unheard of". _

They said, really eh? and I said, yup. Dude pulls out a nice crispy 10 spot. O Canada!! lol


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Uber could even implement the tip feature but make it not prominent. That way the social pressure of tipping isn't there, but the OPTION is there. When a passenger says, "oh sorry I don't have any cash to tip", you could then show them, "oh, you just tap on this here and you can tip me right from your app - no cash needed!"

(Yes, I know we can use a square reader or other card reader, but doing it in the Uber app would be much cleaner... and once they've seen the tip option, they'll probably use it more).


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

Well if wanting tips makes me a crybaby then that's fine with me. I'll tell you what, the next time an (uberite) says "if you don't like it" then don't drive... we will all heed to this advice. I sense a disturbance in the force. Randy is that you ?


----------



## Kruhn (Sep 24, 2015)

PhoenicianBlind said:


> This is it. I was wondering why so much hate- until needing a brake job on a 2015 car and then Uber dropped the rates from 1.85 a mile to 1.20, then .90.
> 
> Next stop, increased Uber cut of the fare.


And remember, with every rate cut you'll be making oodles of money, so buy your Scrooge McDuck Money Bin™, to swim in the pile of money you'll be making after we lower rates.


----------



## Kruhn (Sep 24, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> Took a couple canucks to the airport yesterday and while talking about Goober, I said..._"strangely enough, I received $17.00 in tips on Sunday. That's almost unheard of". _
> 
> They said, really eh? and I said, yup. Dude pulls out a nice crispy 10 spot. O Canada!! lol


My Canadian passenger story is just as nice. A few months prior to this trip, I took a passenger from BWI Airport to the Baltimore Bus Depot. The passenger had just arrived from Iceland and was mortified that he didn't have any US dollars on him. I tried to play it down, but he insisted, so he gave me the option of choosing between Canadian dollars and Icelandic kronur. I chose Canadian thinking that it'd be easier to exchange.

I get these two Canadians going to DC National Airport and we spend the trip joking. At the end he was mortified because he wanted to tip me and only had US$10 and asked if I had change. I said no, Then I realized I had the C$5 and offered to trade but I felt terrible as the exchange rate favored the US currency. In the end the passenger was cool and we cracked a couple of jokes.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

I delivered pizza to one of our regular customers tonight and he asked about my car seat covers. Anyway I mentioned I also Uber and he said he uses it all the time and there must be drivers on every corner because it's so quick.

I told him the no tipping was getting old and he said he tips the drivers sometimes "if he felt they did a really good job."

I explained we only get $3.20 or $2.88 on a short trip. He agreed that was too little.

Now this guy only tips with Uber "sometimes".

He ALWAYS tips for pizza ($5 on a $20 order). He's within walking distance of the store. But probably runs around the neighborhood taking short trips and rarely tipping his Uber driver. Go figure.

Map is of the store and his location (address very slightly changed).


----------



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

haji said:


> Just wait till uber cut rates in your market. another new driver who thinks knows everything.


I started here in August and they dropped my rates to those of new drivers even though they said it was only for October 26th or later. At the same time fee is now 25% I have since deleted the app.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

DB2448 said:


> I started here in August and they dropped my rates to those of new drivers even though they said it was only for October 26th or later. At the same time fee is now 25% I have since deleted the app.


I had an uber driver share his story, he's been driving since the early days..

Uber has tried to raise the rate he's charged to what a new driver is charged, a few times already... he says he calls in and it gets fixed.

it's amazing when I find uber drivers who've been driving for 4+ years.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I delivered pizza to one of our regular customers tonight and he asked about my car seat covers. Anyway I mentioned I also Uber and he said he uses it all the time and there must be drivers on every corner because it's so quick.
> 
> I told him the no tipping was getting old and he said he tips the drivers sometimes "if he felt they did a really good job."
> 
> ...


Did you spit in his pizza? 
Would you spit in it next time for the a-hole he is?


----------



## dirtnaprightnow (Sep 24, 2015)

Here is UBER's position on the subject.

Uber support.

I'm writing to you in regards to some reports we've received that you may be asking your rider's for tips.

As a reminder, the Uber experience is meant to be cashless. The Uber experience means not having to exchange payment at the end of a ride, so riders do not have the option to tip at the end of a ride. We let riders know that tipping is not required because we never want riders to feel obligated to pay extra at the end of Uber trips.

If you have signs or a tip jar indicating that tips are expected, you may want to take those down.

If we hear of repeated complaints regarding similar situations in the future, we will have to re-evaluate our partnership with you and your use of the Uber system.

Let me know if you have any questions.

What can a driver do?

BTW I don't really remember anything about that in the contract.

Lyft riders arent much better but there is positive statements that tips are permitted.


----------



## CrazyUberdriver (Jul 12, 2015)

I keep hearing people say they would like a tip option on the app like Lyft. Did anyone stop and think that those tips will be included on your 1099,and you'll be paying taxes on those tips. I'd rather keep the option off and be happy with the cash in hand.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Yeah, kinda makes no difference now. I'm getting cash tips practically every day. 

The pax know we're getting the Uber shaft and some will tip because of it. Received tips from two different pax this morning. They've heard it enough from the drivers to know and are somewhat sympathetic.

I can tell you this, Uber is phukin up and everybody knows it. When the pax tell you that the rates are to low, something has to change.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Crybabies? 
Wow. Got any other names you want to call a collection of adults you don't know and probably will never meet?

Let's look at your rare and elusive 30 minute ride.


driverguy77 said:


> The price for a half hour drive in my area is decent, in my area $30,


OK, to drive a $30 fare in 30 minutes means highway speeds at Boston rates (higher than most) $1.24/mile and 20¢/minute minus Uber's 20%.
If it costs you 30¢ a mile to drive, would you be surprised? AAA and IRS and Runzheimer project twice as much as I do for the cost of a mile.

For easy numbers, let's say you drive 30 miles and it costs you 30¢ a mile to drive. $9 is your vehicle cost, and you're reimbursed by Uber for $24 so your "profit" is $15.00

I just cut your "decent" price in half. Is it still "decent" or are you starting to cry already?

How long did it take you, in miles, to show up at the starting point where you picked up this passenger? 
How long did it take you, in miles, to return from that destination back to where you were, or to wherever you went to wait for the next ping?

Would it be fair to say you spent 10 miles ($3) to get to the passenger, and then drive somewhere to wait for a ping?

Now you're at $12 profit and closing in on 45 minutes since that ping. If it takes another 15 minutes for the next ping, you made $12/hour. And that's if the passenger had toes on the curb when you arrived.

Do the same math with your _average_ Uber fare value. I say average, because a $30 fare is not average. It is far away from average and you know it. My average UberX fare is $7. If I can manage 3 of those an hour I'm pretty darn busy.
Now we're starting at a $21 per hour gross, minus costs and Uber's 20% cut.... at rates in my market, we're looking at less than $10/hour after direct costs. IF I'm wrong, and AAA/IRS/Runzheimer are right, that doubles my direct costs.

If you don't desire to be additionally compensated by passengers for a safe delivery in a clean comfortable vehicle on roads and highways fraught with danger from drunks, texting teens, and speeding idiots you need to read up on vehicle accident rates in America. 
We expose ourselves to a LOT more danger than the average bartender. Or baggage handler. Getting a passenger to destination is not half the battle. We still have other passengers that need to get somewhere else.

Me, I'm pretty sick of dropping a passenger at the airport, getting stiffed by the same passenger that gives a baggage handler $5 for hoisting his bags on a scale literally 20' from the vehicle that delivered him safely and took 30 minutes doing it.

Crybaby?

Please.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

CrazyUberdriver said:


> I keep hearing people say they would like a tip option on the app like Lyft. Did anyone stop and think that those tips will be included on your 1099,and you'll be paying taxes on those tips. I'd rather keep the option off and be happy with the cash in hand.


Yup! Screw reporting all your income and cheat on your taxes!!!


----------



## jetboatjohnny (Jan 21, 2015)

I just checked Austin to see rhe rates and 2:10am on a Sunday night 4.1x surge. I thought this was a different forum page, anyway some nights suck no tips then locally I may get as much as $20 on 4-5 of 10 rides.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Did you spit in his pizza?
> Would you spit in it next time for the a-hole he is?


I think he will tip every time from now on. He didn't realise how little we made on those trips and was under the impression we were making tons of money. He always tips well for pizza and lives VERY close to the store so he's not generally a non tipper. And he said none of his drivers has ever complained so he thought everything was fine. I explained about the ratings too. He's been taking uber since it started here and I imagine back then the drivers were all saying how great it was as they WERE making great money.

He HAS money and probably never even pays attention to the credit card bill or receipt and said he didn't know the rates had been cut so much.

So no I didn't. And FYI smart pizza delivery drivers don't leave DNA on pizzas anymore. Not our own, anyway.

If I ever pick him up for uber and he doesn't tip things might change...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

CrazyUberdriver said:


> I keep hearing people say they would like a tip option on the app like Lyft. Did anyone stop and think that those tips will be included on your 1099,and you'll be paying taxes on those tips. I'd rather keep the option off and be happy with the cash in hand.


So you'd rather get $20 a week in tips in cash (being generous here) than $20 a night in tips and have to pay taxes on the extra $80 (because some people will still tip in cash once it's not discouraged.)

You should stop making money beyond whatever you can deduct from it in ghat case. That way you'd pay NO taxes. I'd hate for you to win the lottery and have to pay taxes on millions. Wouldn't that suck? (Just send me the winning ticket if it happens).


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Always have an alternative spitter waiting in the wings. lol


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Teksaz said:


> Always have an alternative spitter waiting in the wings. lol


One of the drivers once dropped a customers wings as he got out of the car and they rolled out on the ground. Had it been someone who tipped he woukd have told them and had some fresh wings made and comped them. But he knew the guy didn't tip and so he just put them back in the box, gravel and all.

Lesson: DO NOT F*** with people who handle your food.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

driverco said:


> Driving is the most dangerous activity humans partake in the number of auto deaths everyday doesn't lie.It is a very serious thing taking strangers, children, etc about town at 40-75+mph with all the drunks, texters, & distracted drivers that people take for granted, u give the pizza guy 2+ bucks to deliver unhealthy food, same with someone bringing u a drink or food,..To not give someone who picked u up & safely delivered your loved ones to your pizza,drink, or destination just boggles my mind....


It's actually a f****** mental sickness. I had this couple tell me about the 6 course dinner they just had and paid over $200 for and then she said you didn't have to tip her $100 honey but he's like it was a great dinner. Yeah no tip for me not even a f***** dollar. They got a big fat 1*.


----------



## Bluesky (Sep 29, 2015)

I joined uber expecting no tips. But I get tips. It touches my heart. 

I bring those tips home and put them in a beautiful box. 

If you want tips...serve food or be a cabbie.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

In this thread: Not tipping = f****** with people

Lol


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Bluesky said:


> I joined uber expecting no tips. But I get tips. It touches my heart.
> 
> I bring those tips home and put them in a beautiful box.
> 
> If you want tips...serve food or be a cabbie.


We are a cabbie tho


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Hit em with the rating. I am getting more people curious about their rating . Once they ask why is it low if they do....the word will spread only 5 stars tip or decent trip length will get higher rating.
I can't not 5 star someone on a nice $20 fare....


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

driverguy77 said:


> I may not provide any perks, and if I don't get tips, I'll be fine (I shouldn't be expected to do those things anyway)


This guy actually gets it! So let me get this straight, you all signed up with Uber fully knowing what they pay and that their culture is non-tip based yet you all b*tch and moan at the lack of tips. How about this? DON'T DRIVE FOR UBER. I don't see what the problem is. If you don't like the culture then get the hell out. This isn't indentured servitude. Don't be pissed at the passengers for using a service as it was intended. Does it suck what you are being paid? Absolutely. Would I do it for that amount? Nope. I actually looked into Uber as a way to make some side cash. Like a rational intelligent adult I looked into all the information, looked at what they pay and the cost of gas and wear on my car, read about the cashless system and how there is no ability for electronic tipping and that it wasn't actually expected by the passengers. You know what I did after all that PLANNING and EVALUATION? I decided against it. I didn't sign up for it and then B*tch like a child who didn't get his way. Stop trying to relate Uber to other tip based systems like restaurants, barbers, etc... It was never set up to be that way. Let me ask you guys this, do you tip the dude at McDonald's or Taco Bell for giving you your food? Why not? I'm sure his job doesn't pay him enough money. The reason you don't is because it was never the culture or an expectation to pay that person. It is the same thing with Uber whether you guys like it or not.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

There's no need to tip said:


> This guy actually gets it! So let me get this straight, *you all signed up with Uber fully knowing what they pay and that their culture is non-tip based *yet you all b*tch and moan at the lack of tips. How about this? DON'T DRIVE FOR UBER. I don't see what the problem is. If you don't like the culture then get the hell out. This isn't indentured servitude. Don't be pissed at the passengers for using a service as it was intended. Does it suck what you are being paid? Absolutely. Would I do it for that amount? Nope. I actually looked into Uber as a way to make some side cash. Like a rational intelligent adult I looked into all the information, looked at what they pay and the cost of gas and wear on my car, read about the cashless system and how there is no ability for electronic tipping and that it wasn't actually expected by the passengers. You know what I did after all that PLANNING and EVALUATION? I decided against it. I didn't sign up for it and then B*tch like a child who didn't get his way. Stop trying to relate Uber to other tip based systems like restaurants, barbers, etc... It was never set up to be that way. *Let me ask you guys this, do you tip the dude at McDonald's or Taco Bell for giving you your food?* Why not? I'm sure his job doesn't pay him enough money. The reason you don't is because it was never the culture or an expectation to pay that person. It is the same thing with Uber whether you guys like it or not.


You mean that water thingy (@BK) where I put my pennies don't count???

This is a good point, so taxi drivers are to uber drivers what whithall nyc is to micky D...so where does shake shack and super duper fit in? In and out?

As for the *other* point I'm a bit torn at this. I totally get the pt ur trying to get across, and it's a completely valid one.

Except folks have the right to complain if they want. I guess it's to what degree (when all they do is complain, complain, complain) and the end result is....

(do they try and unionize? Do they all migrate to lyft and make uber listen that way? Do they have an out of work programmer amongst them willing to make an app (I mean it's pretty easy to make one even if it's a very raw and buggy one). Basically...what is that saying...put money where their mouth is?)

At the same time you must know that when you're making statements like above, with those words and tone...it isn't going to change anything.

you're talking to folks who already have their mind set, it's tunnel vision and trying to hammer into that and shed light...well, doesn't work.

+ if folks never complain, there will never be chatter...chatter causes ripples and if the timing is right and there is enough breadth it will pick up and that's how changes, real changes, are made. It's amazing to think how some traditions/cultural-rules-"whatsproper" last for centuries when the average human life span doesn't even touch that (of 100)


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

Yeah, I have no problem with people *****ing about the way things are if they are unhappy with it but stop trying to make us passengers seem like the dicks in all this. I have NO problem if they want to unionize. I have NO problem if they want to go to Lyft. As I said in other posts, if Uber fails, it fails. I, for one, don't think it will. I'm just sick and tired of the "they are just cheap" and all the other nonsense society throws at people because they are unhappy with their lives and jobs and try to force a tip culture on everything. It isn't really about the money to me. It is about the EXPECTATION of the money and people just refuse to grasp that. Many are so damn entitled and don't stop to think what a gratuity actually is anymore. It isn't for JUST doing your job but that seems to be what it has become.


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

driverco said:


> ************** unless you stopped learning math at age 5 you know damn well when u request a ride depending on how far you're going and your fare you can tell a driver didn't make any $, and yes Uber says its included and not necessary so you're also a dick for actually beleiving and listening to what a corporation says to do, I give 2 flying ****s if a riders going 10+ miles & doesn't tip but u fuks who go less than 2 miles or just a few minutes that don't tip can die far as I'm concerned you're exploring the system and happily using slave labor catch a bus where you belong, most drivers don't look at forums & Research a company , I just happened across the job was bored not doing anything in a city I just moved to didn't know area thought it would be good way to learn city....was only till I got my 1st $2.4 fare that I looked into things lol, their marketing is deceptive & everything they do borders on fraud so don't act like you not just a cheapskate duche exploiting slave labor so you can have another coffee every mornin, if you don, have an extra buck or 5 for someone who safely delivers you to where you want to go kill yourself, catch a bus where you belong, or just accept the fact u just as evil as the slave masters....g


Oh.... so it is my fault that you jump into something without understanding what is involved. I see... Also, I have NO IDEA what the rates, payouts, or anything are between Uber and the driver. As a passenger I don't really care nor should I. All I want to care about is pushing a button, entering in my destination, and that is it. THAT is the service I signed up for. Whatever happens on the back end is between Uber and the driver, exactly how it is supposed to be. The reason I believe and listen to Uber is because THEY ARE TELLING THE TRUTH. They don't hide from the drivers what they will be making nor that that they should be expecting any type of tip. If you didn't want to accept my 2 mile trip then guess what, you shouldn't have. I always enter my destination into the app and get a quote anyway as I, unlike you apparently, want to be informed about my life choices. Yup, once again with the "slave labor" comments. Seems to me you guys really need a history lesson. When Uber starts ripping you away from your home country, separating you from your families, raping your women, and beating you with whips, please let me know. Until that time, either suck it up and keep driving for them, or you know, STOP, which is your prerogative to do. Don't try to take it out on the customers because you thought Uber was one thing but it turned out not to be as great as you thought.


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

driverco said:


> Ha-ha you know what your fare was u get a bill u can read right? since you don't think Uber lies & their honest it's obvious you a shill so this will be the last of my entertainment for the evening....no not your fault at all but if u don't give a driver a tip u still a dick, i know it, you know it everyone knows it world still spuns if u cool being a cheap dick party on garth its still a free country or is it ?if that fine with u its fine with me I'm not mad...good to know you don't care about working conditions of humans who services you use, time to bring back the cotton pickers I suppose so u can hit a button get a nice slave made shirt delivered who cares how or where it comes from....I have to accept your trip or I get deactivated cuz Uber says your an independent contractor which if was true I could turn down your request but nope just one of many blatant Uber lie.....I don't take it out on customers I still got you there & if u didn't tip u still a dick glad you like to be informed on certain things just not human rights haha. Semantics on the slave if u want to take it literal but physical slavery same as economical paying people less than min wage is a form of slavery I'm sure your fine with kids making your shoes for .16 an hour as well....if airport rides at the 10th busiest airport in the world located 20 miles away from anything( which are now 80+% of my pickups) go away in my market I will def stop but I can still log on turn down let expire and cancel close to the line of deactivation to avoid the diks like yourself but unfortunately when I do log on a few times a day I get to waste my time on unprofitable fares & when I get 1 I go offline asap & use the $3 I've been blessed with for gas & head back to the airport lol ........when I canceled every request that weren't certain address it was lovely but I found out apparently I'm not an independent contractor & I have to accept a certain % so oh well learned to adapt, don't cancel as much let non hotel adressess expire go offline let another take the ride rinse & repeat......as a rider who doesn't care why u even on an Uber forum if not a shill I mean you just stated you don't care about anything Uber and drivers u just wanna press ur slave labor button close your eyes and be safely whisked away for $2.4 $2.40 is almost 50% of $5 the min fare I was told cut was 25-28% but that's not a lie right? Because it's buried in the fine print of a thousand page eula that everyone has to accept.....I could prob point out 10 other blatant lies but yeah no


No, not a shill, just sick and tired of all the belly aching tip culture in this country. Uber is a cashless tipless platform. Always was right from the start. Once again, you knew that, and I knew that yet you STILL decided to drive for them. No one forced you to do it, no one forces you to continue to do it. As I mentioned, there are other apps and other part time jobs. I still fail to see why my use of a platform in a way that it was intended, which you just don't happen to like, makes me the dick when YOU continue to do it. Uber was set up for people like me, obviously not for people like you. So if YOU don't like it why don't YOU leave. I find it funny that society finally gets one nontip platform and everyone whines and cries about it like they didn't know that going in. You want tip based, use a different platform and leave the rest of us alone.

When you start tipping the guy at Mcdonald's or Taco Bell and when you start buying your clothing and other items only from employers that pay a living wage, THEN come and lecture me. You can't have it both ways buddy. What's good for the goose and all that. Don't act all high and mighty only when it is an issue that affects you.


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

driverco said:


> Lmao tips are the least of my concerns with Uber it only took a month to figure out how to supplement the 15-20$ a day in tips that SHOULD be made but isn't by refusing to make stops and selling pax stuff at a markup...im more sick & tired of human right violations, blatant bribery corruption, sick & tired of millionaires exploiting people & corporations perpetrating fraud, lying, false advertising raping the earth etc, but im glad youre focused on the real issuse like tip culture.....


THEN WHY DO YOU STILL PARTICIPATE? You still haven't told me where you bought your clothes, or your cell phone, etc... I'm sure all those people are making a living wage right? I'm sure there are no human rights violations there right? Now who is not focused on the important issues. You only care about THIS issue because it affects YOU. So who is being selfish now? I've been driving a car since I was 15 years old. It really isn't hard and I would MUCH rather do that than work at McDonalds which I feel is a much harder and demanding position. Glad you think so highly of them. When you start dropping a fiver to the guy at the drive-thru, make your own clothes, and stop using any electronics not made by children, then come and lecture me.


----------



## gravelaine (Dec 12, 2015)

There's no need to tip said:


> THEN WHY DO YOU STILL PARTICIPATE? You still haven't told me where you bought your clothes, or your cell phone, etc... I'm sure all those people are making a living wage right? I'm sure there are no human rights violations there right? Now who is not focused on the important issues. You only care about THIS issue because it affects YOU. So who is being selfish now? I've been driving a car since I was 15 years old. It really isn't hard and I would MUCH rather do that than work at McDonalds which I feel is a much harder and demanding position. Glad you think so highly of them. When you start dropping a fiver to the guy at the drive-thru, make your own clothes, and stop using any electronics not made by children, then come and lecture me.


This subject is not complicated. Ubers platform when it started was $4.25/ mile with the idea of tip included. Now that it is 80 cents a mile after continuously cutting prices even after people got stuck with a car payment to do this job or other obligations with the advertised price at the time.

Well, now drivers are tired and saying that the living wages are not right reason why there are lawsuits including the one about tipping being included in the fare. (A $2.40 fare for taking you a mile away safely is supposed to have a tip included?).

So now, Uber has admitted tips are not included, but elegantly tell their clients, it is not necessary. Im worried that you don't see how Ubers practice is conniving. But that set aside, at what point dont you understand that tips are not included. Or do you now understand it is not included but still rather not tip?
Stop making a point that tips are included reason why you dont tip.


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

gravelaine said:


> This subject is not complicated. Ubers platform when it started was $4.25/ mile with the idea of tip included. Now that it is 80 cents a mile after continuously cutting prices even after people got stuck with a car payment to do this job or other obligations with the advertised price at the time.
> 
> Well, now drivers are tired and saying that the living wages are not right reason why there are lawsuits including the one about tipping being included in the fare. (A $2.40 fare for taking you a mile away safely is supposed to have a tip included?).
> 
> ...


As someone has advised me in another thread, not only has Uber increased their percentage of the fare, they also slashed prices to undercut competition. I didn't know about the second part of it and it does give me pause. When I say "tip is included" I know that doesn't mean that they are adding another 20% ON TOP of what is shown. What I mean is tip is included meaning that the fare price contains everything the driver is entitled to. Payment in full if you will. I never thought they actually added a percentage on top of what was shown but I didn't really care because I thought everyone was in agreement with how this system worked. I don't really think the fare cuts were necessary, at least they weren't for me. I will say it does give me some pause as to my position.


----------



## gravelaine (Dec 12, 2015)

A lot of drivers are left with many financial obligations because of their unfair practices way before they started cutting rates. Another thing riders are not aware of is giving a 4 stars can ultimately get them deactivated and yet again left with financial obligations due to Uber's advertisement ($1,000/week and thats not net pay as well as car depreciation, gas, wear and tear, and other liabilties). 

As a rider a 4 stars looks still pretty good but for a driver anything below 4.74 gets them "the talk". Anyways, it can go on and on about the things they do, but the main point of this thread is tipping is not included. But if you feel the entire fare is what the driver is "entitled" to them I guess, we can leave it at that. Uber is accomplishing exactly what they want with there "tipping is not necessary" advertisement.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Once upon a time, when fares were more valuable per mile, your "no need to tip" argument had merit. Since then, an increase in drivers, and a drastic decrease in fare prices have put us drivers in a tenuous position.
You should understand, Travis is the kind of person that doesn't tip. Anyone. Not servers, not bartenders, not even strippers. He doesn't believe in tipping, but he sure does believe in low wages. So he extols Uber riders to join him in his no tipping campaign against low paid workers.

Look at what you're paying for a mile, No Need to Tip and look at the IRS website for mileage deduction to give yourself an idea of what it costs to drive a car, because it's more than gas.

The driver gets 80% of the fare and has 100% of the costs involved in getting passengers to destination.

Uber charges, national average, $1/mile to the passenger. The driver gets 80¢ and it costs somewhere between 40¢ and 60¢ (on average) for the driver. That's ONLY with a passenger in the car. The miles to pick you up are "free" to the passenger, but still costs the driver.

So, about 30¢ per mile goes to the driver. A thousand miles per week (with a passenger) gets a driver a $333 profit. It also puts 60,000 miles per year on the car. (If 20% of the miles are not paid by a passenger) How many years before the car has to be replaced on an annual profit of $16k before taxes? It takes 50 hours a week to drive 1000 miles, so full time drivers are making less than $20k profit and driving the family car into junk every 3 or 4 years.

That's why when you ask your driver how long he's been doing this, he will typically tell you "not long, a few months..."

Because it is the kind of position that is easily replaced, and has no long term value to any driver. Uber is great for passengers, it's a struggle for drivers to make a profit. I drive Lyft only for two reasons: Tips and Bonus - neither of which Uber offers.

Unless you figure a 20% cash tip that helps to reimburse for the "dead" miles to come and get you drivers are not making much money. Do you know how often I drive 5 miles to pick up a 2 mile fare? Really makes it hard to be pleasant when you know you're driving this one for negative profit.

This is the kind of service that is customarily tipped in this country. Imagine a sign on your restaurant table that reads: "tipping is not required".

That table will get a 99% stiff rate. Pretty much the same as my experience with Uber - 1% of my Uber passengers gave me some cash upon arrival. 60% of my Lyft passengers leave me a tip because they are encouraged to tip at the end of the ride and they're decent people.

Any of us will tell you - there is a distinct difference between Uber passengers and Lyft passengers. Uber drivers put up with Uber passengers for the frequency of ride requests. If Lyft were half the size of Uber, we would all drop the Uber app like it was on fire.


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> This is the kind of service that is customarily tipped in this country. Imagine a sign on your restaurant table that reads: "tipping is not required".
> 
> That table will get a 99% stiff rate. Pretty much the same as my experience with Uber - 1% of my Uber passengers gave me some cash upon arrival. 60% of my Lyft passengers leave me a tip because they are encouraged to tip at the end of the ride and they're decent people.
> 
> Any of us will tell you - there is a distinct difference between Uber passengers and Lyft passengers. Uber drivers put up with Uber passengers for the frequency of ride requests. If Lyft were half the size of Uber, we would all drop the Uber app like it was on fire.


Yes, you do raise some very valid points, however my response has always been this. You say "this is the kind of service that is customarily tipped in this country" and yes that is true. This is the TYPE of service, but this service SPECIFICALLY, has never been and everyone has been fine with that arrangement. You compare it to the restaurant worker where there is a sign that says don't tip. Let us compare this completely. What if that restaurant ALWAYS had that sign, the staff KNEW they wouldn't be tipped when they started working, but they were still accepting of the wage they were paid and took the job? Customers didn't tip because they didn't have to, got used to this system, and liked this system. Then all of a sudden, the employer cut the wages of the employees. The current wait staff is no longer happy with the system and start demanding "tips" which let's be honest, isn't really a gratuity at all. It is now a replacement wage. New wait staff that comes in knowing full well the system is STILL a nontip system, sees the decreased pay rate, STILL take the job, and then b!tch about the customers. The customer doesn't really know or care for that matter what is going on behind the scenes. All he knows is he has been routinely coming to this place for years, never tipped before, but now all of a sudden is getting dirty looks when he doesn't.

It certainly isn't a cut and dry situation on either side.


----------



## gravelaine (Dec 12, 2015)

There's no need to tip said:


> Yes, you do raise some very valid points, however my response has always been this. You say "this is the kind of service that is customarily tipped in this country" and yes that is true. This is the TYPE of service, but this service SPECIFICALLY, has never been and everyone has been fine with that arrangement. You compare it to the restaurant worker where there is a sign that says don't tip. Let us compare this completely. What if that restaurant ALWAYS had that sign, the staff KNEW they wouldn't be tipped when they started working, but they were still accepting of the wage they were paid and took the job? Customers didn't tip because they didn't have to, got used to this system, and liked this system. Then all of a sudden, the employer cut the wages of the employees. The current wait staff is no longer happy with the system and start demanding "tips" which let's be honest, isn't really a gratuity at all. It is now a replacement wage. New wait staff that comes in knowing full well the system is STILL a nontip system, sees the decreased pay rate, STILL take the job, and then b!tch about the customers. The customer doesn't really know or care for that matter what is going on behind the scenes. All he knows is he has been routinely coming to this place for years, never tipped before, but now all of a sudden is getting dirty looks when he doesn't.
> 
> It certainly isn't a cut and dry situation on either side.


You are ignoring the fact that also the price of food at the restaurant is becoming cheaper as well making it evem more affordable to dine. Compare apples to apples.


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

gravelaine said:


> You are ignoring the fact that also the price of food at the restaurant is becoming cheaper as well making it evem more affordable to dine. Compare apples to apples.


True, for some menu items but the staff is getting guaranteed wages for a time and business has allegedly increased. Obviously not a very easy analysis across the board. Situation sucks however you look at it.


----------



## Libertyfare (Nov 25, 2015)

Uber has essentially pitted drivers vs clients by making the price so low that the drivers aren't making anything close to worthwhile. As a consumer if you like the service of a particular driver you should seriously consider tipping. Because without tips and the current pricing structure drivers aren't going to continue to operate at a loss. What will be left are the dregs and the desperate. Clients can continue to roll the dice and hope that mathematically challenged suckers will continue to put up with the losses. I certainly don't expect them to do so. If I ever did use Uber for a short trip knowing what I know now I would definitely tip them a dollar per passenger.


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

Libertyfare said:


> Uber has essentially pitted drivers vs clients by making the price so low that the drivers aren't making anything close to worthwhile. As a consumer if you like the service of a particular driver you should seriously consider tipping. Because without tips and the current pricing structure drivers aren't going to continue to operate at a loss. What will be left are the dregs and the desperate. Clients can continue to roll the dice and hope that mathematically challenged suckers will continue to put up with the losses. I certainly don't expect them to do so. If I ever did use Uber for a short trip knowing what I know now I would definitely tip them a dollar per passenger.


I'm still torn but I have started to at least consider the idea a little.... I might rather see the system fail and Uber increase the fare across the board instead though.


----------



## Libertyfare (Nov 25, 2015)

I don't expect that Uber will change as long as they have a steady supply of drivers. They are interested in the quick buck and they make a profit regardless since their expenses are minimal per transaction for the fee they receive. I don't get upset on profitable runs if there isn't a tip, it is only the shorts that tick me off, especially when the client knows the driver has travelled a long distance to pick them up. If I am practically on top of a short request then at least it is a break even not great but at least no pay is better than knowing you are paying to work. I also don't think it is necessary to attempt to do math based on the fare most drivers are thrilled with a couple of bucks.


----------



## Dude in the Car (Aug 31, 2015)

If the fares were decent only a few would be complaining about the tips. No body complains about the tips on surge rides. Minimum fare rides are a total loss to the driver. UBER should waive the SRF and the commission on minimum fare rides and include a tipping Burton.


----------

